# Noob greetings



## Slybird (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey all,

I'm another Nick from Ithaca, NY. I'm also a double major at Cornell in Natural Resources and Ecology&amp;Evolutionary Biology. My main interest is ornithology and I'm a fanatical birder. My secondary interest is herps, and I have right now approximately ~12 geckos of three species (Leopard, Flying, Crested). Mantids are my third interest (no disrespect meant :lol: ). I have wide-arm, orchid, and ghost that I got from yen saw a bit ago. These guys are fantastic and I hope to expand my collection in the future. I'm particularly currently interested in Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii and Idolomantis.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 11, 2006)

welcome i've been looking for Idolomantis for years i hope to one day supply them to the U.S.


----------



## Ian (Nov 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Nick, I also have a few leos, cute little things...even though they don't do much  

Speak soon.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Nov 12, 2006)

What type of birds are you interested in?

Personally i have a love affair with parrots, particularly conures, but i have a soft spot for too's/tiels and macaws. Although that in no way means that i dont love all parrots!


----------



## Rick (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Slybird (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you all for the welcomes  



> What type of birds are you interested in?Personally i have a love affair with parrots, particularly conures, but i have a soft spot for too's/tiels and macaws. Although that in no way means that i dont love all parrots!


Actually, my interest is wild birds  . I don't have much interest or knowledge in captive birds, but I have worked pretty heavily with captive rehab raptors in the past. Actually, I don't even like parrots in general that much  My favorite groups of birds include gulls, owls, cuckoos, and many others. I've been doing some research projects on swallows.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Slybird (Nov 12, 2006)

> Welcome to the forum Nick, I also have a few leos, cute little things...even though they don't do much  Speak soon.


Haha.. now thats' not very kind. They do more than mantids :wink: Then again, my big fat female leo doesn't do much beside sleep and sit by her food dish begging for more. :roll:

~ Nick


----------

